# Fish replicas



## MNzach (Mar 24, 2017)

In my opinion the best in the US is Tim Overbaugh

reeltrophyfish @aol.com is how you contact him


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Those look amazing. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micah6:8 (Mar 22, 2017)

The bluegill is lifelike.


----------



## DeerTrax (Jun 13, 2017)

If you can afford him the best around for repro fish is George Dante-think co name is wildlife preservations


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

I likes!


----------



## bone98 (Jun 25, 2016)

Nicethey look amazing


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Very nice fish!


----------



## michihunt (Jan 26, 2019)

Those are amazing!

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

http://www.advancedtaxidermy.com/fish.php


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 12, 2014)

Advanced Taxidermy does unbelievable work. I’ve had a 7.1 lb Ontario Largemouth done by them and it is perfect.


----------



## -Archeress-> (Feb 11, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Those Bluegill look great!


----------



## Henry2016 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joe and Ben Fitante in Antigo Wisconsin. Fitante Replica’s. Best in country that I’ve seen without a doubt. I have 4 Muskies, a walleye and a brown trout from them. )I’m sure there’s other great companies out there.)
Great guys too.


----------



## Swpamuskyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)

I second Joe Fitante in Wisconsin. I have a musky and currently have a rainbow trout I’m waiting on and his work is excellent. Give his website a look.


----------



## Swpamuskyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Swpamuskyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Swpamuskyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Swpamuskyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)

The mold, pack job for shipping and final product....


----------



## Henry2016 (Sep 27, 2020)

That Looks amazing. I can post mine later if I can figure out how to do that. I’m lucky enough to live an hour away and I stop in there often to see the latest stuff going out the door.


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

Henry2016 said:


> That Looks amazing. I can post mine later if I can figure out how to do that. I’m lucky enough to live an hour away and I stop in there often to see the latest stuff going out the door.


agreed


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Tag I have two big Kings I still want to get mounted


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

I do both skin mounts and replicas. IMO, if you can afford his work, Rick Krane is the best in the world at fish mounts of any kind.


----------



## coolbreeze97 (Mar 31, 2020)

That smallmouth mount looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileygrohn (Dec 20, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Beautiful gills!


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Another reproduction


----------

